
Show HN: HideAway – An attempt at making a better VPN - mingabunga
https://www.firetrust.com/products/hideaway-secure-unlimited-vpn
======
mingabunga
We've been working on making a better VPN for a few years now to address
things like speed and flexibility.

Many people are interested in VPN speed/performance, so we've made that a
focus.

1\. Should be as fast or faster than your base internet speed. You shouldn't
lose any speed.

2\. Uses the same encryption as Wireguard, AEAD - ChaCha20-Poly1305 encryption
with 256-bit key size, 96-bit nonce size and 128-bit MAC size.

3\. Server side is so efficient we can fit thousands of people on a cheap $10
VPS gigabit server without any loss in performance. Really only limited by the
bandwidth of the host. CPU rarely exceeds 10%.

4\. Instant connection to locations, no waiting to connect or disconnect. Plus
your connection roams seamlessly between wifi, ethernet and mobile.

5\. Everything resides in memory on the server, and of course there's no
logging.

Coming up soon we'll be introducing custom rules, so you'll be able to
redirect apps, domains, ports, cidr/subnets to different locations
simultaneously. So you setup your custom rules and you won't need to manually
turn on/off your VPN again. Along with redirect, there's also block and
ignore. Your custom rules are stored locally on your machine, so there's no
logging of these either. For example, you could redirect your whole computer
to the UK, except gmail.com stays at your location, youtube.com is in the USA,
outlook.exe is in Australia, and so on.

At the moment it's Windows only, but it has been engineered with cross-
platform in mind (just need to find time to interface with the Mac and Linux
TCP/IP stack), plus Android version is not far off.

~~~
blcarson
Any idea on ETA for Mac support?

~~~
mingabunga
We're finishing up the Windows version first, so implementing a new gui now so
custom rules can be used (rules are already done in the back end). Then we can
do the Mac version. Sorry can't give an ETA, it's bound to be wrong.

